# Advanced Network Connection Issues



## dssjr85 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to this forum and have scoured and dug and searched and am about ready to give up. I have been trying to get my DirecTV receivers to connect to the internet with no success. I have an advanced network setup and am proficient in both DirecTV equipment and Network Infrastructure. This is the way my network is setup:

ISP: Comcast using leased ISP provided modem (can't remember model and am too tired to get up)...
Router/Firewall: D-Link DFL-210
Network Switches: D-Link DGS-1224T WebSmart Managed Gigabit Switch, D-Link DGS-1008G Unmanaged Gigabit Switch x3
Wireless Access Point: D-Link DAP-2553

I have an R22-100 and an HR23-100 both hardwired to unmanaged switches which are hardwired to the managed switch. They are both set to static IP's. I do not use SWM or DECA equipment.

This is where it gets complicated. I have 4 VLANs in my network that are used to separate local network traffic. The primary house network is on VLAN ID 3. Please note that the DFL-210 does not support UPnP. I have created an IP Rule in my router that opens all TCP/UDP ports to the static IPs of the DirecTV receivers so they are not firewalled in any way. I cannot see either receiver on my VLAN nor ping them from other networked computers. I do not see any dropped packets on my router nor can I ping them from it. I have tried DHCP to no avail with the MAC addresses added for Static DHCP assignment. I doubt that both receivers have gone bad and was wondering if anyone has any suggestions. I have tried all the basics i.e. reset receiver from red button behind front access card door, unplug receiver, power cycle all network equipment, change the DNS etc. with no success. 

Thanks in advance and I look forward to hearing any input or advice.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

That is a pretty extensive system for a home. DIRECTV's networking is pretty simplistic and it doesn't tend to work really well in seriously complex networks. That being said, I offer some thoughts. 

-If you setup the receiver with a static IP address and use an external DNS server that you know is reachable from that vLAN (like OpenDNS or your ISP's DNS) then try a network test, it just might work. 

-I think the receiver should be pingable from within the same vLAN after the network setup completes, but that's something that comes and goes and honestly I'm not sure of the status of that at this very moment. 

-You say you are using unmanaged switches, that's ok but make sure you're not using hubs. I say this from experience, DIRECTV receivers hate hubs. They tend to flood them with traffic because they can't seem to find a way through them. At any rate, look at the switch you are using and look at the activity light. If it's blinking like crazy then there is something going on. 

Looking forward, is it possible to put the DIRECTV receivers on wireless instead of wired? DIRECTV sells a wireless connection kit that does a great job of getting to most wireless routers. I apologize that I don't know much about the D-Link line but this could be a great option for you.


----------



## dssjr85 (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks you for the quick response. I will be frequenting this forum and will hopefully be able to help others.



> -If you setup the receiver with a static IP address and use an external DNS server that you know is reachable from that vLAN (like OpenDNS or your ISP's DNS) then try a network test, it just might work.


I have tried my router DNS (192.168.30.1), ISP DNS (68.87.85.102), and Google DNS (8.8.8.8) all to no avail... 



> -I think the receiver should be pingable from within the same vLAN after the network setup completes, but that's something that comes and goes and honestly I'm not sure of the status of that at this very moment.


I cannot get it to complete network setup and have one time seen the MediaShare and DirecTV2PC on my computer. I immediately tried to ping the receiver when seeing this but got no response. I have VLAN tagging enabled on my personal pc and connect to each individual VLAN (not at the same time of course). Regardless of the router, UPnP also works on networked devices as well and is how the Receiver notifies the computer it is a capable media device. That's one that is boggling me. I should be able to see it if it is set the same VLAN....



> -You say you are using unmanaged switches, that's ok but make sure you're not using hubs. I say this from experience, DIRECTV receivers hate hubs. They tend to flood them with traffic because they can't seem to find a way through them. At any rate, look at the switch you are using and look at the activity light. If it's blinking like crazy then there is something going on.


They are 8-port unmanaged gigabit switches. The light for that specific port is not blinking like crazy... It blinks around 1 time for every 50 times the other ports blink which means it is only sending out a broadcast every few seconds but failing miserably.

I am not fond of wireless and only use it when necessary. I have thought about purchasing a separate NIC for my computers as there is one located next to each receiver. With a second card I can hook my receiver to this and possibly use ICS. I'm not sure if this will work but it is something I am willing to try...

I have installed 25 HR-21 Pros and 10 HR-23s in a couple racks all connected to the same network switch (except it was a 48 port) with the same router for a client and have not had this problem and am thoroughly frustrated to the point of pulling my hair out. I don't even really want to use the services that this will enable though it would be nice to have them available if I have the whim. It is just bugging the heck out of me that it is not working and I cannot figure it out.

I also have a Fluke MicroScanner and have tested the ethernet runs from switch to switch and switch to equipment and have no breaks or shorts in the line and they are all straight through. I terminated the cables myself and usually mess up 1 in around 1000... Everything that I have seen so far leads me to believe that it is a software issue in the receivers but I could be wrong.....


----------

